
How an “investor” from Silicon Valley almost kills our company - marvel_boy
https://medium.com/@javier_dev/how-an-investor-from-silicon-valley-almost-kills-our-company-1f4348407e65#.6dbva6lqw
======
marvel_boy
It is just incredible how "entrepreneurs" of this kind brag in the social
networks: "John is actually Ritu Raj (Twitter, Facebook, LinkedIn, Wikipedia,
AngelList, Medium). The dog kennel chain he founded (and sold) is Wag Hotels.
The SaaS we built for him is Objectively.net, the new version of
Objectiveli.com"

~~~
ChuckMcM
Can you say more about this? It looks like "branding" to me. Any
marketer/pr/growth slacker will have a social media footprint full of stuff
that fluffs the personal brand.

I am surprised that nobody told the author about small claims court[1], really
easy to file they could ask for $5,000 easily and probably $10,000 as
contractors working for this guy's company.

However, I agree there are way too many people "faking it until they make it"
with an external facing PR which doesn't match reality at all.

[1]
[http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/small_claims/basic_info.s...](http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/small_claims/basic_info.shtml)

